# Calling All Cuboid Users. - Test (in Progress...)



## Kalashnikov (1/3/16)

Hi Guys,

I have been trying to wonder why i have been not getting the best battery life out of my cuboid.
Currently i am using 2*Samsung 3000mah pink batteries.
Using a 0.4ohm ss build at about 160C in temp mode.
I am getting about 1728s/450 Puffs worth of firing time = using the built in time/puff counter.

Weirdly i was getting about 600Puffs from the efest 2900mah cells.

To me these seem low considering its a dual mod even tho it is in series it gets about 50 more than a single 18650s.

So my question is has anyone tested how much time they are getting off their cuboids? And if so what cells are you guys using.

Perhaps we can all do a test and compare how much puffs/time we are getting out of the mod from a full battery till empty.

Anyone interested in this test. I think it could be quiet helpful to compare.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mAlice (1/3/16)

Calling @NewOobY, he got his cuboid over the weekend, lucky fish!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MoeB786 (1/3/16)

I get 2 days of mine  Using LG chocolates  roughly about 1500-1600 Puffs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mAlice (1/3/16)

MoeB786 said:


> I get 2 days of mine  Using LG chocolates  roughly about 1500-1600 Puffs



Coil setup/Build? Wattage? Battery specs?


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/3/16)

MoeB786 said:


> I get 2 days of mine  Using LG chocolates  roughly about 1500-1600 Puffs


 That is like 3 times more than i get. And im using brand new samsung 3000mah


----------



## MoeB786 (1/3/16)

Coil setup : 24Guage kanthal dual Coils coming out 0.3
Batteries LG Chocolates 
Wattage between 45-55w
Using the Crius Tank


----------



## mAlice (1/3/16)

MoeB786 said:


> Coil setup : 24Guage kanthal dual Coils coming out 0.3
> Batteries LG Chocolates
> Wattage between 45-55w
> Using the Crius Tank



Geeeez thats quite impressive... Lets wait and see if the other people get around the same performance.


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/3/16)

MoeB786 said:


> Coil setup : 24Guage kanthal dual Coils coming out 0.3
> Batteries LG Chocolates
> Wattage between 45-55w
> Using the Crius Tank


Im about the exact same using the same tank.


----------



## theyettie (1/3/16)

Hey bud 

26gauge kanthal dual parallels coming in at 0.33ohm on the Velocity. Firing it at 90W (I like it hot...) I'm not sure how much time I get, I've reset the puff counter now, I've got reasonably fresh batteries in, so I'll give you my stats in due course. Also using brownies, chocolates, turds (which ever one tickles your fancy )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/3/16)

theyettie said:


> Hey bud
> 
> 26gauge kanthal dual parallels coming in at 0.33ohm on the Velocity. Firing it at 90W (I like it hot...) I'm not sure how much time I get, I've reset the puff counter now, I've got reasonably fresh batteries in, so I'll give you my stats in due course. Also using brownies, chocolates, turds (which ever one tickles your fancy )


Perhaps also reset the time counter lol. Think time is a bit more accurate as some guys take 3s pulls and others 10


----------



## MoeB786 (1/3/16)

I average on a 2-4 sec puffs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wazrob (1/3/16)

Hey man,

Current setup
26g dual staged clapton @ 0.20
Firing at around 80Watts
Griffin tank

Ive got some newly charged brownies ill put in when i get home and test and give you the numbers tomorrow but i seemed to notice that i got less from 3000MaH then these tesiyi 2600MaH but lets see what the numbers say.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## NewOobY (1/3/16)

mmmm, for me it is hard to say because I am using two devices concurrently - and evic and the cuboid. Given this though I get 2 days on the cuboid and one day on the evic. 

Batteries in use on the Cuboid: 2 X LG HE2's I think they the red/pink batteries on the evic I use samsung 25R's v5. But damn @MoeB786 you get some proper battery life from your batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (1/3/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Perhaps also reset the time counter lol. Think time is a bit more accurate as some guys take 3s pulls and others 10



I thought about that after posting, so I've reset the time counter too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/3/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been trying to wonder why i have been not getting the best battery life out of my cuboid.
> Currently i am using 2*Samsung 3000mah pink batteries.
> ...



Hi @Kolashnikov
That does sound a bit low but I have no experience with the Cuboid yet.

Just as a comparison I am getting about 350-400 puffs on my VTC Mini (with Target tank 0.9 ohm kanthal stock coil at 25 Watts). Roughly 2 second puffs because the time is about 700-800 seconds. I have been through two Efest purple 2500 mah batts. I am getting around 2 tankfuls of juice - so about 6ml or so - on a single batt.

Also remember that brand new batteries sometimes need a cycle or three to get to their maximum potential. Not sure if that applies to your pink Samsungs but I have witnessed it with the Blue Smurfs on my Sig. After a few cycles the life was noticeably longer.

How much juice are you getting through with the two batts in your Cuboid?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Kolashnikov
> That does sound a bit low but I have no experience with the Cuboid yet.
> 
> Just as a comparison I am getting about 350-400 puffs on my VTC Mini (with Target tank 0.9 ohm kanthal stock coil at 25 Watts). Roughly 2 second puffs because the time is about 700-800 seconds. I have been through two Efest purple 2500 mah batts. I am getting around 2 tankfuls of juice - so about 6ml or so - on a single batt.
> ...



Hi Silver. So you get 350 to 400. So i guess mine is quite low. I used to get a lot more on the efest 2900 so maybe it does need a few more cycles. Its had about 3 so far. And i am not sure sure about how much liquid but id say around 4 full crius tanks. i think they about 3.2ml. so lets say +-12. 

Going to start another test as soon as they charged. This time keeping the watts at 30 throughout. Maybe will have a more accurate result


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/3/16)

If i get under 600 you can find my cuboid in the classifieds


----------



## Silver (1/3/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Hi Silver. So you get 350 to 400. So i guess mine is quite low. I used to get a lot more on the efest 2900 so maybe it does need a few more cycles. Its had about 3 so far. And i am not sure sure about how much liquid but id say around 4 full crius tanks. i think they about 3.2ml. so lets say +-12.
> 
> Going to start another test as soon as they charged. This time keeping the watts at 30 throughout. Maybe will have a more accurate result



I hear you

Look - the way I see it is that a single 18650 should give me around 4.5 to 6 ml of juice. That seems to hold up quite well for me across various setups and in various devices, even the mechanicals.

So if you are getting around 12ml of juice on two batts then I'd say you are doing fine. (juice wise)

Check how much juice you are getting in your next cycle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MoeB786 (1/3/16)

Another thing guys my batteries never go less 1/4 at 1/4 do or die its on charge !! and charged until full dont matter how long it takes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Cobrali (1/3/16)

0.47ohm cubis RBA 25ga kanthal, 400 puffs @25w. batteries fully charged since this morning. Still have 90-95% battery life but then again, I am using my cubis..on my crown on the dual 0.25ohms I would only have half my batteries left. Running Samsung Green INR 25R's.


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/3/16)

Cobrali said:


> 0.47ohm cubis RBA 25ga kanthal, 400 puffs @25w. batteries fully charged since this morning. Still have 90-95% battery life but then again, I am using my cubis..on my crown on the dual 0.25ohms I would only have half my batteries left. Running Samsung Green INR 25R's.



Thats the 2500Mah cell? And you got 400 puffs from full till empty?


----------



## Cobrali (2/3/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Thats the 2500Mah cell? And you got 400 puffs from full till empty?


Yes and no. I still had power. I am doing a proper puff counter today from full to empty. So wait for my reply later..lol

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/3/16)

Cobrali said:


> Yes and no. I still had power. I am doing a proper puff counter today from full to empty. So wait for my reply later..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Hopefully you only reply tomorrow... Meaning you get some good battery life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oldtimerZA (2/3/16)

I have a cuboid.
I run 2x Samsung 25R's in it and get around 400 puffs @ 4 secs a puff.
Velocity RDA with a 0.4 ohm dual coil @ 45-50 Watts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Wazrob (2/3/16)

Okay so im using 2x LG HG2 3000mAh probably in their 4th or 5th cycle. I have kept my setup the exact same.

26g dual staged clapton @ 0.20
Firing @ 80Watts
Griffin tank

I got 230 puffs from around 8mls of juice averaging 3sec pulls... Maybe ive done something wrong in letting them drain to "weak battery" everytime? Is there any science behind charging at 1/4 left that im not aware of? I get that 80watts is quite high but 230 compared to 1500 is an insane difference!

going to test these Tesiyi 2600mAh now and compare.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## oldtimerZA (2/3/16)

Wazrob said:


> Okay so im using 2x LG HG2 3000mAh probably in their 4th or 5th cycle. I have kept my setup the exact same.
> 
> 26g dual staged clapton @ 0.20
> Firing @ 80Watts
> ...



Well you're running at twice my watts at half the resistance and your batteries only have 500mAh more than mine...sooo you're about on par. 230 pufffs sounds correct.
Drop your watts and raise your resistance and you'll get +- equal puffs to mine.

That is 400 puffs.
1500 sounds sketchy. That sounds more like much lower watts or the puff counter not being reset.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/3/16)

Wazrob said:


> Okay so im using 2x LG HG2 3000mAh probably in their 4th or 5th cycle. I have kept my setup the exact same.
> 
> 26g dual staged clapton @ 0.20
> Firing @ 80Watts
> ...


That is low. But we can all compare once our batteries are out. Im about half way so far since this morning. 320 puffs so far. Im only running at 30W on 0.4 build.


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/3/16)

If anyone possibly has an evic mini with a 3000mah cell. it would be great if you participate as we could compare the difference between the dual and single 18650s

@Silver @Yiannaki Possibly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wazrob (2/3/16)

oldtimerZA said:


> Well you're running at twice my watts at half the resistance and your batteries only have 500mAh more than mine...sooo you're about on par. 230 pufffs sounds correct.
> Drop your watts and raise your resistance and you'll get +- equal puffs to mine.
> 
> That is 400 puffs.
> 1500 sounds sketchy. That sounds more like much lower watts or the puff counter not being reset.



Well according to steam engine i should get roughly 7 minutes full vaping time on a single LG HG2 on my setup, i achieved 11.5 minutes so to me it sounds about right? Obviously its not going to be 100% accurate but atleast its close.

1500 Puffs at 2-4 seconds is a full 1.25 Hours of constant vaping which to me seems extremely exaggerated.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## theyettie (2/3/16)

My numbers are in:

266 puffs - 415s

Remember I fire between 90 and 95W...

Hope this helps.

I've also got Tesiyi's, will pop them in now, reset the stats and check them. 

Turning into a fun little experiment this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/3/16)

I reackon a 1ohm coil on a dual mod is probably going to get you that 2 day battery life we all would like. Batterylife for days


----------



## oldtimerZA (2/3/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> I reackon a 1ohm coil on a dual mod is probably going to get you that 2 day battery life we all would like. Batterylife for days


But we NEED THE VAPOORZZZ!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/3/16)

I have a 0.95 build in my VTC mini, can load a 3000 turd later at home, got a efest loaded at present

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (3/3/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> I reackon a 1ohm coil on a dual mod is probably going to get you that 2 day battery life we all would like. Batterylife for days



Naah, I'm not too phased. I've got 1million batteries and 500,000 chargers! I'm about halfway through the Tesiyi's, it looks like they're gonna equal (maybe even beat) the turds... Strange

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/3/16)

Running Turd on VT

C Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/3/16)

Guys after trying all day to finish the battery. Finally completed. Here are the results.

Device was locked at 30W.
Using samsung 3000mah pink cells

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wazrob (3/3/16)

@Kolashnikov The numbers seem correct to me dude, you're getting 28mins total runtime which is on par or even more than i would estimate that battery to give. Will give the numbers for my Tesiyi 2600mAh later in the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/3/16)

True it seems a 


Wazrob said:


> @Kolashnikov The numbers seem correct to me dude, you're getting 28mins total runtime which is on par or even more than i would estimate that battery to give. Will give the numbers for my Tesiyi 2600mAh later in the day.


True it seems a lot better. I guess it would be if you sticking to one Wattage continiously. Just waiting for @WARMACHINE to finish with the vtc mini. Cause he is running about the same watts. although much higher resistance. Would be keen to see the result and compare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/3/16)

On 560 time, with quarter battery left, I reckon it might get another 200 seconds

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## oldtimerZA (3/3/16)

MoeB786 said:


> I get 2 days of mine  Using LG chocolates  roughly about 1500-1600 Puffs


Are you sure you're not measuring time and not puffs?
Because your results are on par with @Kolashnikov in terms of time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> On 560 time, with quarter battery left, I reckon it might get another 200 seconds


Thanks @WARMACHINE ...If you get another 200. That means around 700. And i was around 1700. Which would mean more than double battery life in the cuboid. which makes no sense. I wonder if thats due to needing more volts to get 30W. So maybe higher resistance is not best or you have to find a good medium such as 0.5 or 0.6.... Or least we can prove that even a regulated series device doubles battery life and not only parallel devices


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/3/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/3/16)

View attachment 47280


----------



## Kalashnikov (3/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> View attachment 47280


Not bad. so its about basically half of the cuboid. So we have just proved the series/parallel debate of battery life


----------



## wazarmoto (3/3/16)

I get a day out of mine. current setup - Bellus, Dual 26ga 2.5mm 10 wraps.0.5ohm and loving it.


----------



## Cobrali (4/3/16)

And my results are in!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (26/4/16)

Hey guys, 

Not really related to battery life, but didn't want to start a whole thread for one little question. My cuboid gets really warm, does anyone else notice this? I have a dual coil 0.5 build on my Goblin Mini on top, running at 50 - 60W, but the mod gets really warm!

I'm guessing that it's just my hands warming it up, but want to make sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Not really related to battery life, but didn't want to start a whole thread for one little question. My cuboid gets really warm, does anyone else notice this? I have a dual coil 0.5 build on my Goblin Mini on top, running at 50 - 60W, but the mod gets really warm!
> 
> I'm guessing that it's just my hands warming it up, but want to make sure!


Nah bro I have been starting to wonder a bit. Like pick it up and it is warmer than it should be. Took the sleeve off it is better this way. But yes. I dont like it. Makes me uneasy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (26/4/16)

The brown turds can safely be discharged to 2.5v to get the full 3000mah. 
I suspect other batteries have a higher cutoff voltage and thus seem to give more power.
Can anybody tell us what the voltage of the batteries are when they come out of the Cuboid drained? 
I suspect the Cuboid might have a standard cutoff voltage of perhaps 3.2volts.


----------



## Andre (26/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Not really related to battery life, but didn't want to start a whole thread for one little question. My cuboid gets really warm, does anyone else notice this? I have a dual coil 0.5 build on my Goblin Mini on top, running at 50 - 60W, but the mod gets really warm!
> 
> I'm guessing that it's just my hands warming it up, but want to make sure!


Very strangely, mine got quite hot around the USB port during the first few days of use. Thought it was the atomizer transferring heat, but then one day it stopped being hot around there. Since then, cool as a cucumber.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/4/16)

Christos said:


> The brown turds can safely be discharged to 2.5v to get the full 3000mah.
> I suspect other batteries have a higher cutoff voltage and thus seem to give more power.
> Can anybody tell us what the voltage of the batteries are when they come out of the Cuboid drained?
> I suspect the Cuboid might have a standard cutoff voltage of perhaps 3.2volts.


Just got the battery flashing from my Cuboid. Measured at 3.38 V on my doohikey. Tesiyi batteries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (26/4/16)

Andre said:


> Just got the battery flashing from my Cuboid. Measured at 3.38 V on my doohikey. Tesiyi batteries.


Well that without a doubt explains the poor battery life Cuboid users are experiencing with the lg turds.
As a side note, just because the batteries can be drained to 2.5 v doesn't mean you should. 
I cutoff my dna power at 3.5v on the turds.


----------



## Cobrali (26/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Not really related to battery life, but didn't want to start a whole thread for one little question. My cuboid gets really warm, does anyone else notice this? I have a dual coil 0.5 build on my Goblin Mini on top, running at 50 - 60W, but the mod gets really warm!
> 
> I'm guessing that it's just my hands warming it up, but want to make sure!


Mine does sometimes when i use my crown on 50watts. But most of the time it is cool but i do notice that at times it does get warm..very warm..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/4/16)

If your mod is warm its ok, However if is your actually batteries hen that is not good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (28/4/16)

Running 2 turds aw well. Got sleeve also. .my one gets hot bot not realy very hot. Onley if i jold it alot. Doesnt matter with or without sleeve. I dont usn charge tho. Read its not the best way to charge bat. Rather buy a charger


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> Mine does sometimes when i use my crown on 50watts. But most of the time it is cool but i do notice that at times it does get warm..very warm..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Yup same here. From when batteries are about half discharged best to slow down. Are you running HE 4's by any chance? I am and think they might be the problem. Also what wattage you using with which atty? Since getting the Messes Squared I experience a lot less heat too. Perhaps the mod holds and carries heat easily IDK. Definitely saving for in case I need tk stop running it.


----------



## theyettie (28/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Not really related to battery life, but didn't want to start a whole thread for one little question. My cuboid gets really warm, does anyone else notice this? I have a dual coil 0.5 build on my Goblin Mini on top, running at 50 - 60W, but the mod gets really warm!
> 
> I'm guessing that it's just my hands warming it up, but want to make sure!



Hey man. 

Mine also heats up, I've had it for a couple of months now and it doesn't get better (mine anyway). I especially pick it up when rewicking and dry burning the coils. I run dual SS coils in it that comes out @ 0.19ohm. I fire it @ 95W, also on the turds. I've checked and checked and checked again on steam engine and I know the batteries can handle what I'm asking of them with a generous safety margin. The only thing I can think of is that it has something to do with the build of the Cuboid that causes some heat transfer from the atty to the mod.

So I'm not too worried.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (28/4/16)

theyettie said:


> Hey man.
> 
> Mine also heats up, I've had it for a couple of months now and it doesn't get better (mine anyway). I especially pick it up when rewicking and dry burning the coils. I run dual SS coils in it that comes out @ 0.19ohm. I fire it @ 95W, also on the turds. I've checked and checked and checked again on steam engine and I know the batteries can handle what I'm asking of them with a generous safety margin. The only thing I can think of is that it has something to do with the build of the Cuboid that causes some heat transfer from the atty to the mod.
> 
> ...



It's what I expect as well, I vape well within the limits of my batteries so I'm not overly concerned, but the thought still sits in the back of my mind. The ventilation isn't as good on the cuboid as my other mods, but I really think it's my hand warming it up as it is a lot sturdier than anything else I own. Thanks for the feedback all!


----------



## Cobrali (28/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yup same here. From when batteries are about half discharged best to slow down. Are you running HE 4's by any chance? I am and think they might be the problem. Also what wattage you using with which atty? Since getting the Messes Squared I experience a lot less heat too. Perhaps the mod holds and carries heat easily IDK. Definitely saving for in case I need tk stop running it.



Samsung 25r's and 30Q's. On my cubis no heat at 30w. Crown 30-50w i sometimes got heat on my cuboid but most of the time its a coolish warm.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/4/16)

Stosta said:


> It's what I expect as well, I vape well within the limits of my batteries so I'm not overly concerned, but the thought still sits in the back of my mind. The ventilation isn't as good on the cuboid as my other mods, but I really think it's my hand warming it up as it is a lot sturdier than anything else I own. Thanks for the feedback all!


I have been running the Twisted Messes Squared for two days and my heat 'issues' have disappeared. I think it is heat from the atty just carrying down the mod very evenly which makes sense from a cooling point of view. The Messes squared runs super cool even chaining it. With the Griffin it gets noticeably warm. Tsunami also heats it up. But the Messes has it happy all the way thus far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

